# Want To Make A Little Money With Your Wargaming Website?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​
Recently I found about about this new form of site monetization that I figured the webmasters, bloggers and site owners in our hobby ought to know about.

It's totally hidden, isn't intrusive and basically gets you a few extra dollars a month (or day...dunno yet) to buy new models etc. I know a huge proportion of the people that read this won't give a shit but in the interests of the handful that do run blogs it's well worth adding the code, they accept anyone, any website no matter how big it is. Run it in the background with adsense and you'll soon be away from free hosting and into the realms of proper website administration.

Here's what they say...




> *How It Works*
> VigLink enables you to get paid for doing what you normally do on your forum or site. Whenever we notice a link to a merchant, VigLink turns that link into an affiliate link so that you receive a commission for any purchases made. You only pay us a share of what you earn.
> 
> *Powerful Analytics*
> ...




My version is this.

Put a simple line of code on your site and they do the rest. Give it a week or two and you should start to see a few dollars going into the kitty. 

What's to lose?

_*CLICK HERE TO GIVE IT A GO*_


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the neat tips Jez, this seems pretty simple.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah give it a few weeks and you should see a few extra cents a day. Of course, if you actively post content to gain affiliated clicks you should make more.

Its handy because it enables you to see which affiliates the earnings are coming from. Then you can go to them direct and bypass VigLink. It's a good program to test the water to see which affiliates are your top earners.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

So, basically, it spies on your users and sees what websites they go to, then reports it back to you. You should put a warning message on every link that will go through this website. Some users could see this as an invasion of their privacy.

(don't know where the hell you got that idea from, weirdo. -CP)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no it actually doesn't. It alters the links on your site to make them applicable for affiliate referrals. It doesn't rob any information from your viewers. Data mining individuals is illegal.

it works, all you have to do is sign up on their site, and then let it do it's thing, and money comes to you. Basically if they follow a link on your site to Amazon.com, Viglinks makes sure that you still get paid for that referral even if you aren't set up through amazon.com affiliates program.

when he mentions above "it allows you to track which affiliates the earnings are coming from." that doesn't mean, which "people" that means, which sites are sending you money for referrals. duh. Learn a little about affiliate marketing and referrals before you jump to conclusions. 

CP


----------

